# Blast from the Past



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

This is my military Narcotic Contraband Dog in 1974 at Fort Benning Ga. His name was Gustav, 6382. We recorded over 120 alerts during an 18 month period and 119 finds. He was Black and Red ....would you call him showline, workingline or what???Anyway, it was a minute ago....lol


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

This is me Today, catching a running bite from NJ Sheriff's dept. dog, Cyras, who I bred 4 years ago. God the time has flown !!!!hahaha


----------



## Frankly I'm Frank (Jan 2, 2012)

And you are still slim and fit. Congratulations!!


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

cliffson1 said:


> This is my military Narcotic Contraband Dog in 1974 at Fort Benning Ga. His name was Gustav, 6382. We recorded over 120 alerts during an 18 month period and 119 finds. He was Black and Red ....would you call him showline, workingline or what???Anyway, it was a minute ago....lol


Looks like a bi color working line from the photo


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

The dogs are gorgeous and you still have your movie star good looks!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Actually Rene, he was black and orange/red a lot like some of the showlines of today. Of course this is before the split in the breed in SL/WL and he is American bred. Extremely nice dog....hunt drive out the wazoo....would never give up !!!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

ladylaw203 said:


> Looks like a bi color working line from the photo


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

It's obvious to me you take your job very seriously and also very passionate about it..which alot of people do not experience both. I admire that

Great pics!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Man those shades are cool.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

cliffson1 said:


> Actually Rene, he was black and orange/red a lot like some of the showlines of today. Of course this is before the split in the breed in SL/WL and he is American bred. Extremely nice dog....hunt drive out the wazoo....would never give up !!!


 

long time ago


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

cliffson1 said:


> This is my military Narcotic Contraband Dog in 1974 at Fort Benning Ga. His name was Gustav, 6382. We recorded over 120 alerts during an 18 month period and 119 finds. He was Black and Red ....would you call him showline, workingline or what???Anyway, it was a minute ago....lol


Let me see, 120 responses in 18 months, 119 finds, I'm pretty sure I'd call that working line, regardless of where he came from ha ha. In early '74
I had just returned from my last visit to the jungle, on my way to Turkey, if memory serves me right. I was with the MWD program, and an instructor at Lackland for many years. Here it is, 2012 and things have really changed. Ok, not really all that much, I'm still wearing a uniform and still training dogs. ha ha
It really has been just a minute.

DFrost


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

@ Rene...not THAT long ago...you trying to retire me....LOL
@DFrost....Yeah at that time we got all of our patrol/Sentry/ and some of Narcotic dogs from Lackland. We were the infantry dog school and trained the Scout, Mine and Tunnel, Tracker, and Body Recovery dogs. My primary MOS was 00C40, Army Dog Trainer, and my secondary was 95B40, Military Police with K9 Unit.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

hahaha I meant a long time ago in the dog world


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

No kidding blast from the past, Cliff! You are TOTALLY exuding 1970's kool in those pics!!


----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

Cool pics and a great looking dog!


----------



## BrianB (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow Cliff - theres proof you and the german shepherd have been in it for the long haul!!

Thanks for talking with me yesterday, you definitely know your stuff!!

Brian


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow, you have a great history and some wonderful pictures. The pics of the new baby and your grandkids are adorable too.


----------

